# Rescue shelters in Knoxville,TN



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Are there any shelters here in Knoxviile,TN that will allow me to use them as my charity for Firstgiving for my dog Champ? Please pm me ifso.

Thank you,


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This should go in the General Information section as the Urgent section is for dogs on death row. 

I suggested Firstgiving but then later realized you had to be affiliated with a rescue so I recommended asking if there were any rescues in the Knoxville area who could act as a sponsor.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

ok,thanks.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Champsmom - I thought you already had an offer from jazy'smom?

dd


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes and the offer was to come to a fundraiser on the 26 and 27th of this month. I'm trying to get Champ seen before then...and if it turns out that he will need long term care then the fund raiser will be another option to raise funds.His first appointment is this Saturday for his Thyroid test.I'm trying to get him to UT asap to see a dermatalogist which that first visit will be $450..


----------

